# Can this alarm system motion detector be hacked?



## truwiccan (Sep 25, 2008)

This is one of those little motion sensors that hang in corners of homes to detect intrusion. There are no exposed wiring or anything like that. It has two batteries in it, but it had to have also be wired somehow to notify the alarm company. Unless it was just a wireless unit or something. Anyway, I would like to know how to use this to trigger props. I am new to this, by the way. I have never even seen a circuit board or anything like that. Thanks.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Good pics, but without a look at the instruction sheet it's hard to know what the unit does when it detects a heat source. Can you supply the make and model so I can look it up online? Oh, and welcome to the Forum! Drop in at the Welcome Room and introduce yourself!


----------



## truwiccan (Sep 25, 2008)

Otaku, on the back it says Intrusion Detection Unit 97u9, Freq. 319.5, model 60-639-95R, Installation Instruction: ITI No. 466-1303, Interactive Technologies, Inc. Thanks for trying to help. I have a bunch of these things, they were in a building I bought, and I upgraded the alarm system. So I thought what better thing to do than to use them for my favorite things: Halloween, monsters, making props, etc. But in all of your opinions, would I be better off just buying the motion detector flood lamp type things? Thanks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Gary is the man with the how to knowledge.

do a google search and see if you can get the info of this product from the manufactures website.
If so, Gary can help you!


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

It seems pretty clear to me that this is a wireless pir. i.e., it broadcasts a signal on 319.5mhz whenever it "sees" something. It would be a lot quicker and easier to go out and buy ordinary wired pir's than trying to figure out where in the circuit to hack into, especially if you only need one or two pir's.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

My website has several how to pages on motion detection methods. I agree with Craig it might not be worth the trouble to figure these things out since motion sensor solutions are not that expensive to make or hack. With your motion detector unit does it make any sound when it detects motion? If it does then that signal can be used with a transistor switch or prop controller (or microcontroller). The only way to know for sure is to either test points in the circuit with a logic probe when it detects motion or you need to see the circuit schematic to determine a spot on the board when you may be able to get a pulse from.


----------



## truwiccan (Sep 25, 2008)

It sounds like it might be more trouble than its worth. I just thought since I had them I would use them. They don't make any noise, but a little red light comes on when it detects motion. I appreciate all the feedback on the subject.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Since you have them you might as well experiment on them you have nothing to lose but time. If you happen to damage one it does not matter you will not be able to use them for anything else anyway. I have included some links to information on a logic probe and places where you can buy them. A multimeter is very useful as well. Every haunter should a least have a multimeter. Please let me know if you need any more help or information.

Logic probe information:






You can buy one here:

http://tinyurl.com/548g53

and here (same unit but cheaper at Amazon).

http://tinyurl.com/43anp8


----------

